
Adobe VoCo [video] - oevi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3l4XLZ59iw
======
bobajeff
This sounds like the thing Google is able to do with WaveNet.

Just imagine the possibilities. Now we can have all Wikipedia entries read by
Peter Jones, Morgan Freeman or Darth Vader.

